# dog stand for marsh hunting



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

I'm looking at making a dog stand. Not one that straps to a tree but for hunting marshes. Anybody have any pictures or ideas? Cant see paying 180 bucks for an avery. If I can help it. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## BIRD BARREL (Aug 14, 2010)

I tell you one of those handicap shower stands works really good and all you have to is put a platform on it big enough for the dog . But I bought a stand last year and it was well worth it fold complete flat. Takes no room up in the boat and extends from 36"to 60" and came with a strap on decoy bag so you can packit in with decoys. If you do a lot of walk-in hunt to small ponds or state land hunts 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Capt.STU (Jan 1, 2012)

I just googled how to make a stand and seen some good ideas made of PVC that packs down pretty flat!! I am also In need of a stand for this year but don't want to spend the coin on something that seems small and flimsy!!!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TINGOOSE (Apr 16, 2010)

BillBuster said:


> I'm looking at making a dog stand. Not one that straps to a tree but for hunting marshes. Anybody have any pictures or ideas? Cant see paying 180 bucks for an avery. If I can help it. Thanks for any advice.


Kinda ******* but i got one of these wallyworld specials for 20$ and painted it black took my old neoprenes and cut a cover for it with the old waders so its not slippery for the dog and a little more comfortable for him. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TINGOOSE (Apr 16, 2010)

TINGOOSE said:


> Kinda ******* but i got one of these wallyworld specials for 20$ and painted it black took my old neoprenes and cut a cover for it with the old waders so its not slippery for the dog and a little more comfortable for him.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Stands about 38 in tall

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

i have 3 homebuilts and i would be glad to explain how to build them but it requires welding.

I've seen a lot of dog stands in my time and i wouldn't take a one over the ones i build. mine pack flat, take hardly any room in the boat and they are sturdy....but as i said, requires a little bit of technique on the welder and cutting some steel/aluminum right. 

cooked up quick photoshop dwg to kinda give u an idea.










the screws in the legs provide the "stops" when u insert...this gives you 2 water level heights. the eye bolt on the legs is for packing...i run the rope thru each eye after i break it down, and i tie it up....toss in bottom of boat and lays flat...decoys get piled on top of it. once i put this in my boat for the year, it never comes out til december.

I use 1-1/4" dowel cut to whatever length u need for your water depth for the legs. my platform is tiny, i want to say 12"x18" without having it in front of me. I use treated plywood w/ all weather carpet. the corner receptacles are pipe with same inner diameter as the OD on the dowels. I sand the dowels to fit snug allowing for water expansion. the corner pieces are about a 10°-15° lean so they provide a wider foot print (not straight down). more stable that way but a whole lot tougher to build and thats what i meant by welder skills.

I still have one I built 12 years ago. I have tried all aluminum to save weight and it really wasn't worth it. we usually have sturdy boats and the 5lbs u save aint worth it.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Why wooden legs instead of aluminum?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

limige said:


> Why wooden legs instead of aluminum?


they float. if you use removable metal legs...you will lose them at one point or another. theres actually a bunch of reasons now that i think a little on it. in the boat i have all the dowels on bottom tied up, that goes against the boat (less dmg to the boat). dog also comes in contact with them a lot, specially if i'm in the low water setting. rather have him touching/contacting the wooden legs, etc...


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Good to know


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

biggest problem i have with latest chessie is he just sits in the water next to it anymore...doesn't bother to get out of the water.  its a good lab saver tho, gets them warm blooded creatures out of the cold water so they can do a couple retrieves before they give out in the cold stuff. :evilsmile


----------



## stacemo (Oct 23, 2003)

Nice design. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## duckingaround (Aug 3, 2010)

Go by a used old fashion card table at a garage sale. Cut the top down and cut the legs down to the size you want.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> biggest problem i have with latest chessie is he just sits in the water next to it anymore...doesn't bother to get out of the water. ...


 I'll vouch for that, and someone else...was it Wavie? I think the dog is a certified scuba instructor. There's a pic somewhere...


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

TINGOOSE said:


> Kinda ******* but i got one of these wallyworld specials for 20$ and painted it black took my old neoprenes and cut a cover for it with the old waders so its not slippery for the dog and a little more comfortable for him.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


These are the best thing going in my book. They are cheap and work well. If you need a bit more rigidity ancor it with a stake of some sort. Camo the thing and add some non slip material and your good to go Brad. It's what I use all the time. Unless we are in deeper water I then either hunt her out of the boat or use a modified tree stand. 

She is a lab however and can only make 30-40 retrieves in the icy water before getting a chill. :lol: Plus she doesn't stink like a dirty hound either but hey I can live with that! 

Smoke


----------



## Branta (Feb 6, 2002)

what kid saves in building/not using a stand for that chessie....


he pays out in new trailer tires!! :evil:


----------



## Flooded Timber (Nov 1, 2006)

Branta said:


> what kid saves in building/not using a stand for that chessie....
> 
> 
> he pays out in new *TRACTOR* tires!! :evil:


Here. Fixed it for ya Branta.:evilsmile

But alas I admit. That pic of his new Chessy standing in the ice and water up to his chin was way cool...


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Branta said:


> what kid saves in building/not using a stand for that chessie....
> 
> 
> he pays out in new trailer tires!! :evil:


Wrong dog Russ. Otto was the tire biter, and he's retired I believe. This dog is Tanner...the scuba diving dog. I just thought of a better name for him Shi Kid.....FLIPPER! :lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

smoke said:


> ...She is a lab however and can only make 30-40 retrieves in the icy water before getting a chill. :lol: ...
> 
> Smoke


must be you're taking partners who can shoot with you smoke. If it's just you, I'm picturing your dog yawning from being bored :yikes:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

this pic gets me fired up.


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> biggest problem i have with latest chessie is he just sits in the water next to it anymore...doesn't bother to get out of the water.  its a good lab saver tho, gets them warm blooded creatures out of the cold water so they can do a couple retrieves before they give out in the cold stuff. :evilsmile


Kid, you need to attach that pic of him neck deep in the water (flooded corn I think) from last year when you say this


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> this pic gets me fired up.


oh snap, that's what I get for not finishing the thread b4 posting...nice work:lol:


----------



## BangBangBang (Mar 30, 2011)

HAHA, also forgot about the corn buffie


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> this pic gets me fired up.


yeah that's one of them, but I recall another one looking down the cornrow, with his head sticking up like that. Funny as hell. I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

TINGOOSE said:


> Kinda ******* but i got one of these wallyworld specials for 20$ and painted it black took my old neoprenes and cut a cover for it with the old waders so its not slippery for the dog and a little more comfortable for him.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Where in Wally world do I look?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just ducky said:


> yeah that's one of them, but I recall another one looking down the cornrow, with his head sticking up like that. Funny as hell. I'll see if I can find it.


this one?









back on topic, i would love to see what others use for dog stands. I personally like the one that Avery makes if i was to buy one...lil pricey but looks very functional.


----------



## DEERHNTR (Mar 12, 2004)

I broke down and baught the Avery about 5 years ago. The price sucks and it took me a while to finally break down and buy it. However, it has been well worth the money........ and I wouldn't hesistate to buy another one. I have used it hard and other than a little fading it still looks new and functions great. The convenence factor was the deciding factor for me as it sets up quick, easily adjusts, packs up flat, and is easy to carry (if needed). 

I have spent $180 on dumber things for hunting


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

DEERHNTR said:


> I broke down and baught the Avery about 5 years ago. The price sucks and it took me a while to finally break down and buy it. However, it has been well worth the money........ and I wouldn't hesistate to buy another one. I have used it hard and other than a little fading it still looks new and functions great. The convenence factor was the deciding factor for me as it sets up quick, easily adjusts, packs up flat, and is easy to carry (if needed).
> 
> I have spent $180 on dumber things for hunting


thats pretty much what i think of it too...its pricey but man the design is solid. thanks for the input and if its 5 yrs old it sounds like it lasts as well.


----------



## kenny ball (Sep 16, 2011)

I use the same one as tingoose and smoke. I screwed a piece of carpet to the top works great 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## montrose trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I use a painters scaffold from menards. It stands about 30 inches tall and is made out of aluminum.
The legs fold under and it fits perfectly between rows of corn. I just painted it and threw some all weather carpet on the top
http://menards.com/main/mobile/pain...e-aluminum-work-platform/p-1473906-c-7998.htm 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> this one?


 Yep, love that one. Tanner kills me. Sat that whole afternoon in the water


----------



## BillBuster (Apr 25, 2005)

Thanks for all the helpful info guys. Helps to know what has worked for others. Looked ay the local walmart tonight but didnt see the same model . Running out of time to fab one up myself . Definitely like shi kids. Just running short on time


----------



## FPFowler (Mar 2, 2012)

I have had one of these for years and it is still going strong. Pretty comparable in price to an Avery but I have had great luck with it and the longevity has been great as well.

www.sportstand.net


----------



## remmi870 (Mar 3, 2010)

David Keehn from dusty rose kennel makes stands similar to the wal mart style table. Sells for around $90 with a paded top and adjust to 38" tall. He was at bay festival. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I bought a camping table, the tupperware like top one. It has folding legs, is around 2 foot or so wide, and around 4 foot long. It tolds up in half as well. Legs are steel. Top is tupperware. Nice thing is, the legs adjust in height with tose push button plunger like things. So it can go from about 12 " to 48" tall if need be. I figure if the water is 4 foot deep, I am hunting from the boat anyway. But then I have only hunted flooded corn once in me life over to Harsens. 

I think it cost me 20 bucks at Sam's or Wally world. White top, just painted it flat black and I bungee a piece of that neo pad to it so I can take it in to dry at night. If you don't bungee it, when the dog jumps off to retrieve, it gets pushed in the water and the dog does a dive. I like the stand for uneven depts at each end, if I am on a shore line, the front edge I can have at 3 feet and rear at like 1 foot and it is level.


----------



## kenny ball (Sep 16, 2011)

I got my folding table at meijer for 20 by the furniture 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

That dog is in the water because the water is warmer than the air.


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## JOHNNY A (Mar 6, 2010)

? Could be wrong but I see labs with white beards that time o' year. I guess chessies aren't tougher, just smarter 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> this pic gets me fired up.


That is one badass dog! Love the pic. Hope to c more this fall. Toss me some shells,I'm out! Shrubby

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## 2001rotax800 (Jul 30, 2004)

TINGOOSE said:


> Kinda ******* but i got one of these wallyworld specials for 20$ and painted it black took my old neoprenes and cut a cover for it with the old waders so its not slippery for the dog and a little more comfortable for him.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


 
I got a friend that uses this exact thing, except I got him a peice of foam used to insulate HVAC ducts, now it is not slippery at all and is a nice comfortable spot for Bo to sit!!!!


----------

